# Colorectal Cancer



## nabe (Jan 26, 2012)

How would you translate colorectal cancer into ICD9 code?


----------



## WRICKS12 (Jan 26, 2012)

Colorectal Cancer is coded as 153.9 in ICD9 format.  If the patient has a history of CA of colon it is V10.05.  Hope this helps.


----------



## kumeena (Jan 26, 2012)

WRICKS12 said:


> Colorectal Cancer is coded as 153.9 in ICD9 format.  If the patient has a history of CA of colon it is V10.05.  Hope this helps.



Why not 154.0??


----------



## nabe (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree, why not 154.0? ICD9 153.9 excludes the rectum, which is included in 'colorectal'.


----------



## tpontillo (Jan 26, 2012)

Colon ca unspecified is 153.9.  Unless the doctor specifies where the cancer is use the 153.9.  The 154.0 includes the rectum.  Did the doctor say the rectum was included?  If the doctor only wrote down colon ca then I would use 153.9.


----------



## nabe (Jan 26, 2012)

The exact verbiage is 'colorectal cancer'.. That's all I have.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jan 26, 2012)

'Colorectal' strikes me as a general term that does not specify a location. You probably need to query the physician for details. Is there a path report that might shed some light on the question?


----------



## MEME9440 (Apr 2, 2013)

*colorectal Cancer*

Did we ever get an answer to this question?


----------



## patrickniccolo (Nov 19, 2014)

*colorectal ca*

I agree it's 154.0. If you look in the ICD index, neoplasm>intestine>colon>and rectum = 154.0


----------

